# pics taken today



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

I was needing a bit of a cheering up, so took some pics of Jinxy, he is so funny.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw he's so gorgeous 

Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Great pictures,! Gorgouse cat


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Such a cutie...lovely pics.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## SteffsMadhouse! (Jun 7, 2009)

awwww he looks teeny!!

so cute  x


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Loving Jinxy, he is a hansome boy.


----------



## Prinzessin (Jun 6, 2009)

He's so cute! Great pictures!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks very much everyone. He can make himself look so tiny, but also look quite big lol!! i can not believe he is 4 months old already

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

hehe aaaw  cute as ever :thumbsup:


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Crazy little Jinxster!

You will be looking back on these pics soon Elaine, wondering when he got so big!!! xx


----------



## skisoph86 (Jul 14, 2008)

so cute! Love the name jinxy as well - reminds me of the film hocus pocus, the talking kitty in that was called jinxy i think?!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

so cute :001_tt1:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

He's really lovely! I really like the first pic!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww, he's gorgeous - bless him


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone  i am already amazed to see how big he has gotten, i wonder what sort of size he will be when fully grown he is 4 months at the moment.

x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Jinxy is enough to cheer anyone up he's soooooooooooooooooo cute  well i hope your feeling better now Elaine xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Jinxy is enough to cheer anyone up he's soooooooooooooooooo cute  well i hope your feeling better now Elaine xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Aww thanks 
Yes feeling better now ta xxxx


----------



## merryandlovely (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh! Great pictures and lovely style too.


----------



## SuzannePetPhotographer (Jun 9, 2009)

I love the eyes!


----------

